

Ask HN: Review my prelaunch sign-up page - ig1

http://www.coderstack.co.uk/<p>There doesn't seem to be very much written about how to best design prelaunch sign-up pages (especially for marketplace type sites where pre-launch momentum is critical to avoid the chicken&#38;egg problem) beyond simple A/B testing guidelines, so it'd be great if I could get some feedback on what works/doesn't work.<p>I've made an attempt to mimic the "long sales letter" style pages that apparently convert well for ebooks, etc. But I'm not personally convinced that's the right approach for tech-savy users.
======
rodica
I'm not your target demo either, but here's my 2 cents from a usability & web
conversion perspective: I'd keep everything above the fold (or rather, don't
make the page scroll at all) and keep the Get Notified, FB, Twitter visible
(maybe on the right side, along with the copy. The get notified is your call
to action - your goal is to convert people into giving you their email
addresses - don't hide it at the bottom.

And yes, your copy can be tightened and be more compelling. good luck! :)

------
bdickason
I would suggest moving the 'sign up' form above the two column split. So you
get the basic pitch, you see that there's a signup (if you are interested and
say "what should I do next?") and if not, you've got text below to get them
engaged.

------
jeffepp
I am not your target demo, but here is my .02

\+ Clean, \- Too much text, looks daunting when you land on it

Personally, those "long sales letters" = leave immediately for me. Your site
does not remind me of them, however.

------
ig1
Clickable: <http://www.coderstack.co.uk/>

------
maxdemarzi
Is your e-mail link functionality active? Been a few minutes and nothing
yet...

~~~
ig1
I hope so, it's powered by mailchimp who I'd assume are fairly reliable.

Edit: I did one of my own email addresses and it took 12 minutes to get an
email asking for confim. hmm might be time to switch over wufoo or something
similar.

